# Google Maps - MyAudi Offline



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Got in the car this morning to drive to work, and maps had reset from Google to the standard maps.
When I tried to change back to Google, I got a message stating something like "Count not connect to MyAudi at this time, please try again later".
Stopped and restarted the car when I arrived at work, and still broken. Other MyAudi features (weather, news etc) seem to be working normally (at a cursory glance).
Plenty of data credit remaining on my pre-paid SIM.

Is it just me, or is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just tried it now, working for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I've had it once or twice. Seemed to just be a blip and it was fine the next day.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If its your daily drive then it should still show Google Earth even without a wifi connection using the data its cached.


----------



## Alex_S (Sep 4, 2011)

How do you switch between standard maps and Google Maps?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

When you're on the map view right click and it's the second or third option down on the menu. Can choose between google, standard or traffic (although if I'm honest I'm not sure what the traffic option is for as I seem to see the traffic flow colours regardless of which other option I have selected).


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

When I start up it goes to standard map until I have accepted or cancelled a WiFi connection or until the MMI app on my phone kicks in. Then it goes to Google Earth view. In the meantime the Google Earth option is greyed out in the menu. Still does the same even if I select Google before I turn off the ignition.
Was it always like that or has this just changed since I did the 2017/2018 map update a few days ago ?


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

It does take a good few seconds for the map bit to kick in. There's actually a progress bar at the bottom of the map. It has a google text and a white box underneath it showing the load progression.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks for the responses people.

It is my daily drive, but at the weekend went to Devon and back (from London) so cache may well have been invalidated by that. Still can not see why it would have resulted in this issue, as data should just have been re-cached when required? And I still had a Google map on returning to my house after my trip - but it went missing by the morning!

Mine usually starts in Google view (where I left it), but agree it sometimes takes a while to kick in (displaying the standard map in the meantime). Maybe with a loading bar as KevC describes - but haven't noticed it. This is different - it has unilaterally switched back to the standard view in the menu, and attempting to change back to Google (via right click, map settings menu - even after over 30 minutes driving) results in a error message on exiting, and again a reset back to standard map mode.

Establishing a connection via WiFi with phone not an issue, as I don't have a phone WiFi and instead have a dedicated PAYG data SIM installed in the car's SIM slot. Plenty of data credit remaining.

Haven't been out in car since yesterday morning, so not tried a re-test. Hopefully just a glitch and it will resolve itself!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> When I start up it goes to standard map until I have accepted or cancelled a WiFi connection or until the MMI app on my phone kicks in. Then it goes to Google Earth view. In the meantime the Google Earth option is greyed out in the menu. Still does the same even if I select Google before I turn off the ignition.
> Was it always like that or has this just changed since I did the 2017/2018 map update a few days ago ?


This is interesting, Google Earth was working without issue up until I applied the 2017/2018 map update the last week, now Google Earth is greyed out in the menu and can't be enabled, perhaps this update is broken?

I seem to remember that in previous updates there was a file or folder called something like GEMMI (Google Earth Multi Media Interface?) in the download but there's nothing like this in the latest release.


----------

